# [solved] Kernel panic: no init found.

## s0ltys

Hardware: Acer TravelMate 2424

lspci -k:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 006a

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

   Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 006a

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 006a

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 006a

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 006a

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 006a

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 006a

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 006a

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Realtek ALC 655 codec (in Acer TravelMate 2410 serie laptop)

   Kernel driver in use: snd_intel8x0

   Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Conexant AC'97 CoDec (in Acer TravelMate 2410 serie laptop)

   Kernel driver in use: snd_intel8x0m

   Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0m

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 006a

   Kernel modules: lpc_ich

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 006a

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

   Kernel modules: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 006a

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

06:05.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: AMBIT Microsystem Corp. TravelMate 2410

   Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

   Kernel modules: ssb

06:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 006a

   Kernel driver in use: 8139too

   Kernel modules: 8139too, 8139cp

06:09.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 006a

   Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

   Kernel modules: yenta_socket
```

lsmod with genkernel kernel:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

b43                   138050  0 

mac80211              252931  1 b43

8139too                15453  0 

snd_intel8x0           20219  0 

snd_intel8x0m           8156  0 

cfg80211              118546  2 b43,mac80211

8139cp                 13309  0 

intel_agp               8168  0 

snd_ac97_codec         78256  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m

i2c_i801                6242  0 

ac97_bus                 730  1 snd_ac97_codec

video                   9531  0 

snd_pcm                45124  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m,snd_ac97_codec

rfkill                 10359  1 cfg80211

yenta_socket           16287  0 

snd_timer              12263  1 snd_pcm

led_class               1730  1 b43

intel_gtt               9544  2 intel_agp

snd                    35768  5 snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

ssb                    33461  1 b43

pcmcia_rsrc             7021  1 yenta_socket

thermal                 6218  0 

lpc_ich                 9053  0 

agpgart                18154  2 intel_agp,intel_gtt

i2c_core               13014  1 i2c_i801

microcode               5508  0 

mii                     2887  2 8139too,8139cp

snd_page_alloc          4873  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m,snd_pcm

serio_raw               3181  0 

backlight               2832  1 video

button                  3355  0 

processor              23472  1 

battery                 8495  0 

ac                      2377  0 

pcspkr                  1263  0 

mfd_core                1789  1 lpc_ich

joydev                  6640  0 

thermal_sys             9802  3 video,thermal,processor

xts                     2125  0 

gf128mul                5114  1 xts

aes_generic            25738  0 

cbc                     1963  0 

sha256_generic         11093  0 

tg3                   107716  0 

libphy                 11893  1 tg3

e1000                  79241  0 

fuse                   50379  1 

xfs                   522942  0 

exportfs                2474  1 xfs

nfs                   188516  0 

nfs_acl                 1615  1 nfs

auth_rpcgss            21463  1 nfs

lockd                  42756  1 nfs

sunrpc                125593  4 nfs,nfs_acl,auth_rpcgss,lockd

jfs                   133524  0 

ext4                  320384  0 

jbd2                   54211  1 ext4

multipath               4464  0 

linear                  2811  0 

raid10                 32589  0 

dm_snapshot            22854  0 

dm_crypt               11343  0 

dm_mirror              10003  0 

dm_region_hash          5196  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  6441  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 49791  4 dm_snapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           463  0 

hid_sunplus              981  0 

hid_sony                1908  0 

hid_samsung             2202  0 

hid_pl                   849  0 

hid_petalynx            1398  0 

hid_monterey            1073  0 

hid_microsoft           2055  0 

hid_logitech            5393  0 

hid_gyration            1540  0 

hid_ezkey                922  0 

hid_cypress             1266  0 

hid_chicony             1629  0 

hid_cherry              1029  0 

hid_belkin              1110  0 

hid_apple               3829  0 

hid_a4tech              1344  0 

sl811_hcd               7291  0 

usbhid                 25975  0 

ohci_hcd               17119  0 

uhci_hcd               16212  0 

usb_storage            30836  0 

ehci_hcd               30774  0 

usbcore                94787  7 hid_sony,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

usb_common               570  1 usbcore

aic94xx                56016  0 

libsas                 45664  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  432684  0 

qla2xxx               328295  0 

megaraid_sas           55203  0 

megaraid_mbox          21477  0 

megaraid_mm             5538  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               30940  0 

aacraid                57037  0 

sx8                     9775  0 

DAC960                 54616  0 

cciss                  82521  0 

3w_9xxx                24600  0 

3w_xxxx                18618  0 

mptsas                 39380  0 

scsi_transport_sas     17052  3 aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                  10333  0 

scsi_transport_fc      30837  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                6828  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 11535  0 

mptscsih               21221  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                68030  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                22129  0 

dc395x                 23775  0 

qla1280                16991  0 

imm                     7096  0 

parport                20787  1 imm

dmx3191d                7608  0 

sym53c8xx              56428  0 

qlogicfas408            3577  0 

gdth                   69906  0 

advansys               46194  0 

initio                 12919  0 

BusLogic               17392  0 

arcmsr                 20358  0 

aic7xxx                92157  0 

aic79xx                97049  0 

scsi_transport_spi     15271  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     19607  0 

pdc_adma                3990  0 

sata_inic162x           4974  0 

sata_mv                19380  0 

ata_piix               17907  2 

ahci                   16873  0 

libahci                13562  1 ahci

sata_qstor              3905  0 

sata_vsc                2890  0 

sata_uli                2041  0 

sata_sis                2598  0 

sata_sx4                6709  0 

sata_nv                14395  0 

sata_via                5144  0 

sata_svw                2954  0 

sata_sil24              8360  0 

sata_sil                5424  0 

sata_promise            7233  0 

pata_pcmcia             6613  0 

pcmcia                 25037  3 b43,ssb,pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core             8441  3 yenta_socket,pcmcia_rsrc,pcmcia
```

kernel config: http://bpaste.net/raw/86416/

Problem:

I've installed gentoo on my old acer laptop. Genkernel is working fine, but I wanted kernel with the things that I only need. Configured, compiled, and I'm getting panic:

```

kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on devide 8:2/

Freeing unused kernel memory: 408k freed

Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found.  Try passing init= option to kernel. See Linux Documentation/init.txt for guidance.

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 3.7.10-gentoo #8

Call Trace:

[<c07a73ba>] panic+0x6b/0x15a

[<c07927e6>] kernel_init+0xba/0xBe

[<c07a95b7>] ret_from_kernel_thread+0x1b/0x28

[<c079272c>] ? rest_init+0x54/0x54

Panic occurred, switching back to text console.

```

I have no idea what is causing this. I should have everything I need in my kernel, including filesystem support, and chipset drivers.Last edited by s0ltys on Tue Mar 26, 2013 10:30 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ulenrich

Start a working kernel

change to your sources /usr/src/linux

make localyesconfig 

And diff the resulting .config to yours of today. Then you will see ...

----------

## BillWho

s0ltys,

A little error in the the message too   :Very Happy: 

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on devide 8:2/

It looks to me like it can't find sbin/init. Do you have the correct /dev for root in your kernel grub line   :Question: 

Does /sbin/init exist   :Question: 

A dependency of init could be broke so try a revdep-rebuild from the chroot if everything else looks good.

----------

## s0ltys

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> s0ltys,
> 
> A little error in the the message too  
> 
> VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on devide 8:2/
> ...

 

Typo on my side, since i wrote that by hand   :Embarassed: 

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It looks to me like it can't find sbin/init. Do you have the correct /dev for root in your kernel grub line   

 

Grub line is exactly the same that I use with my genkernel kernel. All I did was to copy/paste it and replace the kernel name.

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Does /sbin/init exist   

 

Yes it does, werified by hand, and as I said, system boots with genkernel kernel.

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A dependency of init could be broke so try a revdep-rebuild from the chroot if everything else looks good.

 

Did it, but nothing changed.

I'm pretty sure that there is some error in my kernel config, some missing driver or something else.

Right now I'm configuring and compiling option after option, and checking if the kernel compiled without a couple options is still booting. Sooner or later I'll find which option that I disabled prevents me from booting.

----------

## ulenrich

In your .config

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

Do you mix all your modules of all kernels into one tree of /lib/modules/3.x.y

?

```
zcat /proc/config.gz |grep VERSION

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="-1043.cce"

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_COMPAT_IPC_PARSE_VERSION=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y
```

Take a number after '-' !

Though the last letters remind me of specials of the kernel ...

----------

## BillWho

 *s0ltys wrote:*   

>  Grub line is exactly the same that I use with my genkernel kernel. All I did was to copy/paste it and replace the kernel name. 

 

Can you paste your grub.cfg file   :Question: 

----------

## s0ltys

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> In your .config
> 
> CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""
> 
> Do you mix all your modules of all kernels into one tree of /lib/modules/3.x.y
> ...

 

I have two dirs in /lib/modules. One for 3.5.7 kernel, one for 3.7.10. Besides I compile kernel without modules.

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Can you paste your grub.cfg file 
> 
> 

 

Here:

```

default 0

timeout 3

title Gentoo 3.7.10 genkernel

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-3.7.10-gentoo real_root=/dev/sda2 vga=318

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-3.7.10-gentoo

title Gentoo Linux 3.7.10 custom

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.7.10 root=/dev/sda2 i915.modeset=1

```

Last edited by s0ltys on Tue Mar 26, 2013 10:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BillWho

s0ltys,

Although the message said it mounted ro, I have rootfstype= in all my grub kernel lines. Try this:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-3.7.10 root=/dev/sda2 rootfstype=ext3 i915.modeset=1 
```

----------

## s0ltys

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> s0ltys,
> 
> Although the message said it mounted ro, I have rootfstype= in all my grub kernel lines. Try this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tried. Not working.

Anyway it's resolved now. Somehow kernel support for ELF binaries got disabled and I didn't notice. This prevented the init to be run.

----------

